# Teich am Hang: Fauna und Flora



## Biko (16. März 2022)

Kennt ihr das? Jedes Jahr im Frühling oder auch schon im Spätwinter gibt es diesen einen Tag, an dem man das Gefühl hat, dass HEUTE der Teich erwacht ist. Natürlich ist das alles ein langsamer Prozess, aber dennoch macht es irgendwann diesen Sprung, an dem man es so richtig merkt. 

Bei mir war es heute soweit! Das Wasser hat etwa 8°C, die Sumpfpflanzen zeigen ihre ersten Triebe, die Orfen jagen ihre ersten Insekten und die Koi betteln wieder beharrlich am Teichrand nach Futter. Herrlich!


----------



## Biko (23. März 2022)

Die ersten Abende im Frühling, wenn es langsam wieder länger hell bleibt …
  

Mein Showa ist über den Winter noch intensiver in seiner Zeichnung geworden. 
 

Frühling ist eine besondere Zeit am Teich!


----------



## axel120470 (23. März 2022)

Dein Showa gefällt mir sehr gut. Mal sehen ob ich dieses Jahr auch noch einen bekomme


----------



## Biko (23. März 2022)

axel120470 schrieb:


> Dein Showa gefällt mir sehr gut. Mal sehen ob ich dieses Jahr auch noch einen bekomme


Danke! 
Ich finde Showas auch sehr hübsch. Speziell, wenn sie am Rücken  nicht all zu viel Weiß zeigen.


----------



## Biko (26. März 2022)

Hallo Teichfreunde!
Wie haltet ihr es mit Wasserwechsel / Frischwasserzufuhr am Teich?
Bei mir gehört der tägliche TWW mit etwa 1.000l zu den schönsten Momenten am Teich.
 Nachdem zuerst der Garten mit 1.000l Teichwasser begossen wird, sprudelt „Goldi“ die selbe Menge an frischem Brunnenwasser in den Teich nach. Beides läuft automatisch über eine Smart-Steuerung. 
Die Pflanzen im Garten danken es mit prächtigem Wachstum und der Teich hat stets beste Wasserqualität


----------



## BumbleBee (26. März 2022)

Biko schrieb:


> Hallo Teichfreunde!
> Wie haltet ihr es mit Wasserwechsel / Frischwasserzufuhr am Teich?
> Bei mir gehört der tägliche TWW mit etwa 1.000l zu den schönsten Momenten am Teich.
> Nachdem zuerst der Garten mit 1.000l Teichwasser begossen wird, sprudelt „Goldi“ die selbe Menge an frischem Brunnenwasser in den Teich nach. Beides läuft automatisch über eine Smart-Steuerung.
> Die Pflanzen im Garten danken es mit prächtigem Wachstum und der Teich hat stets beste Wasserqualität



Salü Hans - Christian, 
bei mir verhält es sich ähnlich, ich stelle den EBF der Jahreszeit angepasst auf kürzere oder längere Intervalle bzw eine häufigere "Zwangsreinigung" ein, dadurch gehen pro Tag zwischen 300 und 700 Liter Wasser durch, die ich auch im Garten weiter verwende über eine mit Zugschiebern regelbare Verteilung. Wir haben 2400 qm im Garten, da freuen sich die Pflanzen der entsprechenden Abteilung IMMER! 

Nachgespeist wird mittels Niveausensor und Regelventil, unser Leitungswasser ist allerdings nahe am absolut klinisch toten Destillat, weswegen ich einmal wöchentlich Spurenenlelemte und Soda nachdosieren muss. Jetzt im Frühjahr auch noch Milchsäurebakterien und Zucker, sonst geht mir der PH durch die Decke. 

Alles in allem eine Wissenschaft für sich, aber eine, für die ich auch gerne mal aus dem Urlaub früher nach Hause will 

VlG


----------



## Biko (27. März 2022)

BumbleBee schrieb:


> Nachgespeist wird mittels Niveausensor und Regelventil, unser Leitungswasser ist allerdings nahe am absolut klinisch toten


Hallo Jessica, 
regelst du das über einen Gartenwasserzähler? Da kommt ja eine ganze Menge Leitungswasser zusammen. 

Cool dass du dich mit deiner Wasserwirtschaft so gut auskennst! 

Beste Grüße! 
Hans-Christian


----------



## BumbleBee (27. März 2022)

Biko schrieb:


> Hallo Jessica,
> regelst du das über einen Gartenwasserzähler? Da kommt ja eine ganze Menge Leitungswasser zusammen.
> 
> Cool dass du dich mit deiner Wasserwirtschaft so gut auskennst!
> ...



Salü Hans-Christian, 

ja genau so ist es. Wir haben vor zwei Jahren einen separaten Gartenwasserzähler istalliert und von der Gemeinde abnehmen lassen. Das wird dann gegengerechnet. Wenn ich da auch noch Abwasser für zahlen müsste .. jooaa, da müsste ich ganz schön lange für putzen gehen 


Ich habe hier im Forum viele Tipps bekommen mit den Jahren, die mir wirklich sehr weitergeholfen haben. 
Insbesondere die überaus professionelle Aufklärung über Wasserchemie von unserem Forumsalchimisten Rüdiger @Rhz69 in seinem Tröt 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf...mit-dem-schwimmteich.50170/page-2#post-594053


----------



## Biko (28. März 2022)

Die Bande genießt die Sonne und ist schon gechillt unterwegs


----------



## Biko (15. Apr. 2022)

Das Wasser hat 15 Grad und die ersten Blüten blühen 
 

Noch 1-2 Wochen und die Rohre verschwinden wieder im Dickicht.


----------



## Biko (17. Apr. 2022)

Bei den warmen Temperaturen ist der Appetit der Koi schon wirklich groß und sie verdrücken schon fast ein ¼ Kilo Futter pro Tag. Die Filterbiologie, die ja den Winter über durchläuft, ist schon gut angelaufen und erledigt ihren Job 1a. Die Pflanzen, die gerade kräftig austreiben, erledigen den Rest.

Einen schönen Ostersonntag allerseits!
  
Ach ja, den Osterfrosch habe ich auch getroffen


----------



## Biko (10. Mai 2022)

Nachdem gestern der neue Schlammsauger angekommen ist, habe ich heute gleich mal im Flachbereich ein wenig sauber gemacht.
Der Pondo Vac 4 ist zwar insgesamt für meinen Teich deutlich unterdimensioniert, aber für kleinere Teilstücke ist er absolut in Ordnung.
Die grobe Flussschotter (6-10cm Rollung) lässt sich in 80 bis 100cm Tiefe gut saugen, ohne dass die Steine den Sauger verstopfen.
Hier zur Veranschaulichung zwei Bilder, die ich gerade kurz vor Sonnenuntergang gemacht habe.


----------



## Biko (17. Mai 2022)

Die Pflanzen am Teich explodieren gerade förmlich. Nachdem alle meine Uferpflanzen innerhalb der Teichfolie und ausschließlich in sehr groben Rollschotter wurzeln, ziehen sie ordentlich Nitrat und Phosphat aus dem Wasser. Das führt dazu, dass NO3 und PO4 im Teichwasser nicht nachweisbar ist, obwohl aktuell täglich 750g Futter gegeben werden.
 
Weil es gerade in einem anderen Thread thematisiert wurde: Der Skimmer links im Vordergrund zieht mit 12.000l pro Stunde. Weniger sollte es nicht sein.

Die Koi sind dauerhungrig und kommen sofort angeschwommen, wenn ich mich dem Teich nähere 
Nur einer ist niemals hungrig:


----------



## Digicat (17. Mai 2022)

Servus Hans-Christian

Hast du keine Probleme mit Algen zwischen dem groben Rollschotter (16/32er ?) ?

Ich hatte da immer am früheren Schwimmteich viele Fadenalgen hängen






Noch ein Bild zum besseren Verständnis nachreiche





Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Biko (17. Mai 2022)

Hallo Helmut,
eine sehr schöne Anlage hattest du da!

Nein Algenproblem habe ich trotz Rollschotter keines. Das liegt in meinem Fall vermutlich daran, dass es keine klassische Flachwasserzone gibt, in der der Schotter blank liegt. Mein Teich ist ja in Terrassen angelegt, die mit Natursteinmauern gestützt werden. D.h. dort, wo es wirklich seicht ist, ist die Pflanzendecke über dem Schotter so dicht, dass keine Algen wachsen können und die nächsttiefere Stufe ist bereits 80-100cm Tief. In dieser Tiefe wachsen (bei mir) keine Algen mehr. Die Koi wenden den Schotter beim Gründeln ständig, so kann sich hier auch nichts ansetzen. Unterwasserpflanzen gibt es bei mir nicht.
Bin gerade noch schnell runter zum Teich gelaufen, um ein paar Fotos zur besseren Erklärung zu machen.

Liebe Grüße,
Hans-Christian


----------



## Digicat (17. Mai 2022)

Verstehe ... 

Danke für die schönen Bilder. Da könnte man schon Lust auf Koi bekommen, wenn da nicht die Natur im Weg steht.
Ich meine damit __ Ringelnatter, Molch, Frosch & Krötenlaich und deren Quappen und auch sämtliche Larven (__ Libellen & Co.) ... 
Technisch gesehen heißt das für mich, das ein eventueller Filter (Skimmer & BA) während der Laichzeit aus wäre. Das würde sich bis Juni/Juli hinziehen bis die Quappen entwickelt sind und an Land gehen.

Oder läßt sich beides unter einen Hut bringen ?

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Biko (17. Mai 2022)

Digicat schrieb:


> Oder läßt sich beides unter einen Hut bringen ?


Wenn man es ganz konsequent sieht, dann geht das nicht zusammen. Skimmer und Bodenablauf sind definitiv Todesfallen für viele Insektenlarven, Reptilien und Amphibien.  Das sind meine Orfen aber auch…
Dennoch gibt es an meinem Teich alle von dir genannten Kleintiere. Offensichtlich finden sie im Dickicht der Uferpflanzen genügend Versteckmöglichkeiten, sodass einzelne Exemplare aufkommen. Ich habe auf 30.000l aber auch nur 1 Skimmer und 1 Bodenablauf, da bleibt offensichtlich genügend Raum, der geschützt ist.
was ich auch beobachten konnte war, dass sich die meisten Tierchen gegen die Strömung wehren, die ein Skimmer oder ein BA erzeugt. Z.b. sind immer viele Quappen rund um den Skimmer und ich habe schon öfters beobachtet, wie sie schnell die (erfolgreiche) Flucht antreten, wenn sie in den Sog kommen.


----------



## Digicat (17. Mai 2022)

Möglichkeiten zum Verstecken haben schon alle. Mein Skimmer zieht durch eine 10.000er also net so krass wie deine. Trotzdem will ich es nicht ausprobieren. Die wuseln jetzt gerade durch den Teich und um den Skimmer herum.
Die Koi sehen das ganze Getier nicht als Futter ?

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Biko (17. Mai 2022)

Digicat schrieb:


> Die Koi sehen das ganze Getier nicht als Futter ?


Eher nicht. Meine Koi schnappen nicht nach beweglichem Futter. Pech nur, wenn es nicht wegschwimmt 

Aber wie gesagt, es hat sich eine gute Balance eingestellt und der Teich bietet allen Tieren ihren Lebensraum. 
Ich bin mir auch nicht sicher, ob die Population an __ Kröten, __ Libellen, Molchen, etc. sehr viel  größer wäre, wenn kein Skimmer oder BA da wäre. Ich denke, dass sich auch die Population der natürlichen Fressfeinde nach dem verfügbaren Futter richtet. Wenig Futter = wenige Räuber, viel Futter (Kleingetier) = viele Fressfeinde. Vielleicht ist die Summe gleich...

Liebe Grüße,
Hans-Christian


----------



## Biko (24. Mai 2022)

So schön kann Homeoffice sein, wenn man dabei Gesellschaft hat   




_View: https://youtu.be/TaSI6J1GAfE_


----------



## Biko (6. Juni 2022)

Aktuell füttere ich 1kg Futter pro Tag und die Biologie in Teich und Filter wächst sehr gut mit. Die Pflanzen nutzen fast vollständig das zur Verfügung stehende Nitrat und gedeihen prächtig. Kaum noch messbare 1mg NO3 pro Liter bleiben da noch übrig.
 
Trotz der hohen Futtermenge und dem dichten Koibesatz bleibt CO2 extrem niedrig, was (leider) einen recht hohen pH nach sich zieht. Allerdings macht mir der bei auch am Nachmittag nach der Fütterung niedrigem NO2 und nicht nachweisbarem NH3/NH4 keine Sorgen.
Ich bin gespannt, wie sich CO2 und in der Folge pH entwickeln werden, wenn die Futtermenge heuer im Hochsommer ihren Peak erreicht. Mein Gedankengang ist ja immer noch dahingehend, dass irgendwann eine optimale Futtermenge erreicht ist, dass entsprechend viel CO2 von den Koi abgeatmet wird um pH stabil unter 8 zu halten. Aus meiner Sicht sind hier Besatzdichte und Futtermenge die entscheidenden Stellräder.  Auch wenn mir klar ist, dass CO2 auch durch die Belüftung ausgetrieben wird. Aber eine O2-Sättigung im Koiteich von mindestens 90% steht für mich außer Diskussion. Genau darauf ist meine Belüftungsintensität abgestimmt.
Es ist und bleibt ein ständiges Beobachten und Lernen.   

Liebe Grüße!
Hans-Christian

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 6. Juni 2022

Ps: zum Vergleich die Werte der Innenhälterung. Hier gibt es keine Pflanzen. NO3 ist 41mal so hoch, CO2 5mal so hoch. 
Dafür gefällt mir pH wesentlich besser. 

Ein wesentlicher Unterschied: der Teich wird mit sehr hartem Brunnenwasser gefüllt, die Innenhälterung mit mittelhartem Leitungswasser. 
So sieht es in der IH aus:


----------



## Biko (8. Juni 2022)

Abendstimmung am Teich  




_View: https://youtu.be/XH9iJY0dO04_
Der Schaum am Wasser ist noch von den Liebesspielen der Koi, die heute besonders intensiv waren


----------



## Biko (15. Juni 2022)

Egal, wo ich am Teich stehe, die Bande kommt immer sofort angeschwommen  

Demnächst steht der zweite radikale Pflanzenrückschnitt heuer an. Das Teichufer ist schon wieder komplett zugewachsen. Alles an Grün, was auf dem Foto zu sehen ist, wurzelt innerhalb der Teichfolie in sehr grobem Schotter  ohne jegliches Substrat.
 

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 15. Juni 2022

PS: Auch mit den Temperaturen geht es nun langsam wieder bergauf!


----------



## Digicat (15. Juni 2022)

Servus Hans-Christian

Ist das Zyperngras ?
Das schießt bei mir auch förmlich in den Himmel. Allerdings stehen sie bei mir in der Sumpfzone ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Biko (15. Juni 2022)

Digicat schrieb:


> Servus Hans-Christian
> 
> Ist das Zyperngras ?
> Das schießt bei mir auch förmlich in den Himmel. Allerdings stehen sie bei mir in der Sumpfzone ...
> ...


Ja, das ist Zyperngras. 
Das wächst bei mir wie verrückt. Im Laufe des Sommers wird es zwischen 1 m und 1,50 m hoch und bildet eine schöne Umrandung für den Teich. Es wächst bei mir bis auf 20 cm Tiefe und steht dauerhaft im Wasser
Liebe Grüße 
Hans-Christian


----------



## Biko (26. Juni 2022)

Die jungen Teichmolche sind schon unterwegs


----------



## Biko (26. Juni 2022)

PS:
Weil es heute so ein schöner Tag ist, hier noch ein paar Impressionen, die ich gerne mit euch teilen möchte.


----------



## Biko (1. Juli 2022)

Biko schrieb:


> Ich bin gespannt, wie sich CO2 und in der Folge pH entwickeln werden, wenn die Futtermenge heuer im Hochsommer ihren Peak erreicht. Mein Gedankengang ist ja immer noch dahingehend, dass irgendwann eine optimale Futtermenge erreicht ist, dass entsprechend viel CO2 von den Koi abgeatmet wird um pH stabil unter 8 zu halten. Aus meiner Sicht sind hier Besatzdichte und Futtermenge die entscheidenden Stellräder.


Das Prinzip scheint zu funktionieren   
Der Teich hat 25 Grad und die Futtermenge ist entsprechend auf 1,5 Kg pro Tag angestiegen. Das dadurch vermehrt entstehende CO2 hat den pH gut gesenkt. 
NO2, NO3, NH3/NH4 sind allesamt nicht oder kaum nachweisbar und die O2-Sättigung liegt um 9:00 am Vormittag bei 98%. 
 
Ich bin zufrieden!
 

Liebe Grüße,
Hans-Christian


----------



## Biko (20. Juli 2022)

Die neue Generation Rainbow Shiner wächst heran 
Es kommen immer etwa so viele Tiere durch, dass sich zwei Schwärme zu knapp 100 Tieren gut halten können.


----------



## Biko (22. Juli 2022)

Bei der Hitze genießen alle das kühle Nass! 
Noch sind einige der Koi im Teich größer, als der Junior


----------



## Biko (4. Aug. 2022)

Gute Nacht allerseits!


----------



## jolantha (5. Aug. 2022)

Moin, Hans-Christian , sieht ja gut aus, mit Deiner Beleuchtung. 
Machst Du die denn auch nachts mal aus ? Deine Fischlis brauchen nämlich auch mal richtig Dunkel, um zur Ruhe kommen
zu können. 
Das ist jetzt keine Klugscheißerei, nur ein kleiner Denkanstoß
https://www.bund-sh.de/stadtnatur/lichtverschmutzung/


----------



## Biko (5. Aug. 2022)

jolantha schrieb:


> Moin, Hans-Christian , sieht ja gut aus, mit Deiner Beleuchtung.
> Machst Du die denn auch nachts mal aus ? Deine Fischlis brauchen nämlich auch mal richtig Dunkel, um zur Ruhe kommen
> zu können.
> Das ist jetzt keine Klugscheißerei, nur ein kleiner Denkanstoß
> https://www.bund-sh.de/stadtnatur/lichtverschmutzung/


Liebe Jolantha,
keine Sorge, die Beleuchtung ist nur an, wenn ich meine abendlichen "Schirmchendrinks" am Teich genieße. Das kommt (leider) nur alle paar Wochen vor. Von daher keine Sorge!


----------



## jolantha (5. Aug. 2022)

Biko schrieb:


> Das kommt (leider) nur alle paar Wochen vor. Von daher keine Sorge!


Irgendwie hast du ja recht, ich finde das auch wunderschön . Wollte ich mir auch schon mal zulegen, und dann meldet sich immer mein
Gewissen. 
Wenn ich aber dann sehe, was Großstädte etc. an Licht raushauen, denke ich mir, sei nicht so doof, Deine kleine Beleuchtung
richtet dagegen ja wohl kaum Schaden an, oder.


----------



## Biko (5. Aug. 2022)

Das sehe ich ähnlich. Mein Grundstück ist direkt am Waldrand und liegt mitten im großen Wienerwaldgebiet. Da genieße ich die Dunkelheit in der Nacht sehr. 
Die wenigen Male, die meine Teichbeleuchtung läuft, genieße ich dafür ebenfalls. Und bei gerade mal 20 W fällt das für die paar Stunden auch energietechnisch nicht wirklich in die Waagschale.


----------



## Biko (7. Aug. 2022)

Die jungen Regenbogen Elritzen sind schon etwa 2cm groß und trauen sich schon langsam aus den geschützten Bereichen heraus in freieres Wasser  




_View: https://youtube.com/shorts/aLKDvJ9xK0g?feature=share_


	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 7. Aug. 2022

In diesem Alter sind sie zumeist in Schulen von 10-15 Jungtieren unterwegs, bevor sie sich in ein paar Monaten einem  meiner beiden größeren Schwärme adulter Tiere anschließen.

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 7. Aug. 2022

Man sagt ja immer, Insekten sind die Proteinquelle der Zukunft.
So eine ausgewachsene Riesenlibellen wäre doch ein köstlicher Snack  (wartet bis zum Ende)




_View: https://youtu.be/gV3ICK32WBM_


----------



## troll20 (7. Aug. 2022)

Biko schrieb:


> So eine ausgewachsene Riesenlibellen wäre doch ein köstlicher Snack


So frietiert sind die garnicht so übel.


----------



## Biko (7. Aug. 2022)

troll20 schrieb:


> So frietiert sind die garnicht so übel.


Ja, habe ich vor vielen Jahren mal in Bangkok auf einem Markt gekostet. Hat mich ein wenig an Pringles erinnert


----------



## Biko (8. Aug. 2022)

troll20 schrieb:


> So frietiert sind die garnicht so übel.


Meine Koi & Orfen hatten wohl großen Respekt vor der Riesenlibelle


----------



## Biko (22. Aug. 2022)

Der heurige Regenbogen Elritzen Nachwuchs entwickelt sich prächtig 
Die Kleinen sind schon etwa 2 Zentimeter groß und unternehmen immer wieder Ausflüge ins freie Wasser - von wo sie dann halt nicht immer vollzählig zurück kommen, aber so ist die Natur.


----------



## Biko (29. Aug. 2022)

Ein lauer Sommerabend am Teich ... die neue Skimmerpumpe hat ihren Dienst aufgenommen und die Aufregung im Teich hat sich wieder gelegt    
Beste Grüße! 
Hans-Christian


----------



## Digicat (29. Aug. 2022)

Servus Hans-Christian

Welche Pumpe ist den die Neue ?

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (29. Aug. 2022)

Habs schon im anderen Thread gefunden ... Ist beantwortet  

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Biko (30. Aug. 2022)

Spannendes Detail am Rande:
Auch wenn beide Pumpen, die in den Biofilter münden, unter Vollast laufen, reicht ein 110er Ablauf, um alles Wasser abzuleiten. 
Habe versuchsweise den zweiten Ablauf geschlossen. Beide Pumpen leisten zusammen nominell 50.000l/h. Abzüglich Leitungsverluste (2Zoll Rohre, kurze Wege, jeweils nur ein Bogen) und geringem Hub (Niveauunterschied Teich/Biologie ca. 20cm) bleiben vermutlich immer noch 40.000l/h und die rauschen mit gewaltiger Strömung durch ein 110er Rohr!
Werde das vorläufig so belassen und die Strömungsentwicklung beobachten.
Beste Grüße!
Hans-Christian


----------



## Biko (30. Aug. 2022)

So sind die Einstellungen im Sommerbetrieb:
 
400 Watt benötigen alle drei Pumpen zusammen, wenn der Koiteich bei 25 Grad Wassertemperatur täglich 1,5 Kg Futter "verkraften" muss.


----------



## Biko (31. Aug. 2022)

Nach dem Kahlschlag an der Teichuferbeplanzung im Zuge des Pumpenwechsels wirkt diese Ecke des Teichs nun fast zu leer. Die __ Brunnenkresse hatte hier massiv überhand genommen und alles andere verdrängt. 
  
Mein fixes Vorhaben für die nächste Teichsaison ist es, der Brunnenkresse Einhalt zu gebieten und wieder mehr Pflanzenvielfalt zu fördern.   

Zum Beispiel wieder mehr Sumpdotterblume, die gerade zur zweiten Blüte des Jahres ansetzt. 
 

Beste Grüße! 
Hans-Christian

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 31. Aug. 2022

Hier der Vergleich zur anderen Seite, an der noch alles wuchert und gedeiht. Leider sind die __ Schwertlilien für heuer schon verblüht. 
 
Ich finde, man merkt kaum, dass es sich hier um einen gemauerten Hochteich handelt


----------



## Biko (31. Aug. 2022)

Wenn ich abends um 18:00 Uhr ab den Teich komme, kann das nur eines bedeuten: FUTTER 
   
So wie die Bande bereit steht, wissen sie das genau.


----------



## Biko (1. Sep. 2022)

In der alten Weinpresse, die ich vor wenigen Tagen in den Teich gestellt habe, ist noch eine selbst Aussaat eines Farns versteckt gewesen. Bin gespannt, ob sich dieses Pflänzchen an diesem Standort weiter entwickeln wird.
Habt ihr auch __ Farne im/am Teich? Welche Standortanforderungen hat er?


----------



## samorai (1. Sep. 2022)

Biko schrieb:


> In der alten Weinpresse, die ich vor wenigen Tagen in den Teich gestellt habe, ist noch eine selbst Aussaat eines Farns versteckt gewesen. Bin gespannt, ob sich dieses Pflänzchen an diesem Standort weiter entwickeln wird.
> Habt ihr auch __ Farne im/am Teich? Welche Standortanforderungen hat er?


Der Gemeine Farn ist relativ unbeeindruckt von Standorten.
Er bevorzugt zwar den Halbschattigen Standort aber er kann auch viel Sonne ab, wenn der Wasser Haushalt stimmt.
Darum sind  sie oftmals in Feucht Biotope anzutreffen, zb unter Schwarzerlen in Mulden wo sich Wasser sammelt oder in Ueberschwaemmungsgebiete.


----------



## Biko (1. Sep. 2022)

samorai schrieb:


> wenn der Wasser Haushalt stimmt.


Bei mir steht er jetzt mit den Wurzeln knapp unter Wasser. Hoffentlich wird ihm das nicht zu feucht.


----------



## samorai (1. Sep. 2022)

Glaube nicht.Ich hatte __ Farne auf der Ufermatte und die haben sich eher vervielfältigt.


----------



## Biko (3. Sep. 2022)

Habe den Quellstein von einem alten Fassbrunnen wieder aktiviert und nun am Teichrand ein sanftes Plätschern   
Darunter werkelt eine alte Eisfreihalterpumpe mit 3 Watt. 
Gibt ein schönes Glitzern, wenn die Sonne auf das den Granitstein hinabfließende Wasser scheint.


----------



## Biko (6. Sep. 2022)

Heute zeige ich euch mal ein paar Fotos von den weniger bewegten Teichanwohnern:
Früh morgens, wenn der Teich noch ganz friedlich ist, wirken sie besonders schön.


----------



## Biko (6. Sep. 2022)

Da ist schon jemand hungrig   




_View: https://youtube.com/shorts/cDQuKf3h6BE?feature=share_


----------



## Biko (26. Sep. 2022)

Der Herbst hat eindeutig Einzug am Teich gefunden. Ich mag diese Zeit besonders gerne. Alles läuft irgendwie ruhiger und entspannter ab. Die Koi sind immer noch hungrig, aber lassen sich jetzt endlich mal Zeit zum fressen. Kein wildes Getümmel und Geplantsche. Gemächlich kommen sie zur Oberfläche und holen sich in aller Ruhe, soviel sie brauchen. Da habe ich mehr Zeit, jeden einzelnen zu beobachten 
        

Das Herbstlicht hat einen besonders schönen Goldschimmer...
      

und die letzten Feigen versuchen auch noch zu reifen.
 

Die Uferbepflanzung wird jetzt alle zwei Tage etwa ein Kübel voll geerntet... (an der Wasserkante abgeschnitten)
 
und meine kleine Schafherde freut sich über die Snacks! Da wird alles verwertet und das reicht knapp einen Monat.
    

Herbstliche Grüße aus dem Wienerwald!


----------



## Biko (28. Sep. 2022)

Auch wenn der Teich auf diesem Foto nur unten im Eck zu erahnen ist, wollte ich euch an dem herrlichen Morgenrot teilhaben lassen. Bei dem Blick aus dem Schlafzimmerfenster kann der Tag nur großartig starten!
 
Das Wetter hält sich heute wiedermal gar nicht an die Vorhersage und die Sonne strahlt fett vom Himmel!


----------



## Biko (2. Okt. 2022)

Zyperngras und __ Brunnenkresse mögen sie ganz besonders!
So ernährt der Teich den ganzen Garten.


----------



## Biko (4. Okt. 2022)

Auch an den Wasserwerten lässt sich ablesen, dass nun langsam der Herbst den Teich zieht.
Die Wassertemperatur liegt bei 15°C. Die Vegetation geht langsam in die Ruhephase, was sich in leicht steigendem Nitrat bei 26mg/l zeigt (dafür wachsen gerade vereinzelt kleine Algenpolster).
Das kalte Wasser hat viel O2  (10,8mg/l bzw. 107% Sättigung)  trotz hoher Besatzdichte.
Nachdem die Koi  brav fressen, wird noch ordentlich gefüttert. CO2 liegt dadurch bei 8mg/l und pH bei 7,7. Nitrit dennoch bei niedrigen 0,07mg/l - der Filter verrichtet also seine Arbeit auch im bereits gedrosselten Betrieb einwandfrei.

Die nächsten beiden Wochen soll es ja wider etwas milder werden, also steht dem goldnen Herbst nichts im Wege!


----------



## Biko (5. Okt. 2022)

Dank viel Saharastaub in der Atmosphäre gibt’s heute ein traumhaftes Abendrot am Teich


----------



## Biko (6. Okt. 2022)

Im Herbst erlebt die __ Sumpfdotterblume jedes Jahr ihren zweiten Frühling und blüht noch mal auf


----------



## Biko (7. Okt. 2022)

Die __ Gottesanbeterin findet reichlich Nahrung rund um den Teich. Alle Insekten, inklusive großer __ Libellen, stehe auf ihrem Speiseplan. 
In den letzten Jahren sind sie bei mir sehr häufig zu sehen. Das liegt wohl auch an dem wärmer werdenden Klima.


----------



## Biko (10. Okt. 2022)

Die Fische genießen die warmen Tage   
Alles läuft ein bisschen langsamer und man merkt, dass der Teich zur Ruhe kommt.


----------



## Biko (3. Nov. 2022)

Laut Meteorologen ist das heute der letzte wirklich warme Tag im Jahr 2022. Ein guter Termin, um den Etagenrieselfilter in die wohlverdiente Winterpause zu schicken.
 
Gut eingepackt wartet er nun auf das nächste Frühjahr. 
 

Während der warmen Monate schwöre ich auf die unglaubliche Wirkung solcher Filter (Gasaustausch und Nitrifikation). Seit dem ich diesen Filter laufen habe, war Nitrit trotz dichtem Koi-Besatz niemals ein Thema und auch die Sauerstoffsättigung liegt Tag und Nacht bei 100%.
Zwei Nachteile gibt es dennoch:
1. Die Lufttemperatur hat stärkeren Einfluss auf den Teich
2. Das Wasser muss 1,5m hoch gepumpt werden, was deutlich mehr Energie verbraucht. Ich habe dazu eine AF 30.000 Vario immer auf 30% laufen. Das entspricht 128 Watt.

Over all möchte ich aber nicht auf diese Form der Wasseraufbereitung verzichten.  

TF und Moving-Bed Bio bleiben auch im Winter aktiv. Allerdings wird auch hier der Durchfluss massiv gedrosselt.


----------



## samorai (3. Nov. 2022)

Da hast du unheimlich recht und ich gehe da voll mit. 


Biko schrieb:


> Während der warmen Monate schwöre ich auf die unglaubliche Wirkung solcher Filter (Gasaustausch und Nitrifikation). Seit dem ich diesen Filter laufen habe, war Nitrit trotz dichtem Koi-Besatz niemals ein Thema und auch die Sauerstoffsättigung liegt Tag und Nacht bei 100%.


Meine Koi stehen direkt vor dem Auslauf und ergötzen sich daran, was auch immer da rauskommt und was den Fischen so behagt.


----------



## Biko (5. Nov. 2022)

Der Zeitpunkt für das Einwintern des Etagenrieselfilters diese Woche war gut gewählt. 
 
Die Wassertemperatur ist heute erstmals unter 13,6°C gefallen und somit wirkt ab heute die tägliche Frischwasserzufuhr vom Brunnen wie eine Teichheizung. Aus dem Brunnen kommt das Wasser ganzjährig mit der selben Temperatur - im Sommer kühlt es, im Winter wärmt es. Wenn man das Zulauf-Management tageszeitlich klug abstimmt, sind die Temperaturschwankungen im Teich gering und das Brunnenwasser wirkt ausgleichend. Im Sommer fließt es tagsüber in der Mittagshitze, im Winter während der Frostnächte (verteilt in kleinen Portionen über einen Unterwasserzulauf).


----------



## Biko (14. Nov. 2022)

Was so alles 6 Wochen vor Weihnachten noch rund um den Teich blüht  . Besonders der Rosmarin ist unglaublich!


----------



## Biko (17. Nov. 2022)

Am Wochenende soll es laut Meteorologen mit den warmen Temperaturen zu Ende sein. Es steht also die Frostperiode vor der Tür.
Rechtzeitig bin ich heute mit den letzten Schnittarbeiten an den Teichpflanzen fertig geworden.
  
Jetzt sieht es richtig kahl aus.  
Nur die __ Brunnenkresse hat sich in den letzten Jahren als __ immergrün gezeigt, deshalb lasse ich sie die Wasseroberfläche zuwuchern. Das hilft gehen zu starke Auskühlung. 

Der Brunnen ist winterfit und versorgt den Teich täglich 4 mal für 15 Minuten mit 13 Grad „warmem“ Wasser. Dazu wird die Brunnenpumpe über eine Smart-Steckdose gesteuert.
 

Die Pumpe für den Bodenablauf ist außer Betrieb und nun saugt nur noch der Skimmer (ohne Korb)

Der Rücklauf aus der Filteranlage ist so justiert, dass er keine starke Strömung  mehr erzeugt. Im Minimalbetrieb laufen da nur noch etwa 7.000 Liter pro Stunde raus.

Ab morgen stelle ich auf Sinkfutter um. Dann kehrt richtig Ruhe ein am Teich.


----------



## samorai (17. Nov. 2022)

Was ist denn mit der Deko? 
Meine geht auch in einen Winter Quartier.


----------



## Biko (17. Nov. 2022)

samorai schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit der Deko?
> Meine geht auch in einen Winter Quartier.


Die ist aus Beton und ist winterfest. Ich habe aus diesem Material auch andere Statuen, die schon seit 30 Jahren dauerhaft im Garten stehen. Da bildet sich über die Jahre eine schöne Patina.


----------



## Biko (18. Nov. 2022)

Biko schrieb:


> Nur die Brunnenkresse hat sich in den letzten Jahren als immergrün gezeigt, deshalb lasse ich sie die Wasseroberfläche zuwuchern. Das hilft gehen zu starke Auskühlung.


Hat eigentlich sonst noch jemand diese Erfahrung gemacht? Oder hab ich eine spezielle __ Brunnenkresse, die auch im Winter weiter wächst?


----------



## Biko (19. Nov. 2022)

Biko schrieb:


> Am Wochenende soll es laut Meteorologen mit den warmen Temperaturen zu Ende sein. Es steht also die Frostperiode vor der Tür.
> Rechtzeitig bin ich heute mit den letzten Schnittarbeiten an den Teichpflanzen fertig geworden.


Perfektes Timing


----------



## Biko (23. Nov. 2022)

Die kühleren Temperaturen sind offensichtlich gekommen, um zu bleiben. Der meiste Schnee ist zwar wieder geschmolzen, aber die Temperaturen kommen auch tagsüber nicht mehr an die Wassertemperatur heran.
Der Teich steht aktuell bei sehr konstanten 8°C. Die Fische sind noch aktiv und suchen nach Futter. Ein paar Hände voll Sinkfutter bekommen sie noch.

In der Filterhütte ist's auch schon etwas kühler geworden. Trotzdem bleibt die Temperatur dort (orange Linie) immer wärmer, als das Wasser, das durch die Filteranlage läuft. Das Liegt an der Abwärme der Pumpensteuerung und der sehr guten Isolierung. 

 

Das Wasser ist um diese Jahreszeit immer besonders klar. Das hat einen ganz besonderen Reiz!


----------



## samorai (24. Nov. 2022)

Biko schrieb:


> Das Wasser ist um diese Jahreszeit immer besonders klar. Das hat einen ganz besonderen Reiz!


Man sollte genau sehen können, wenn die Seerosen geschnitten werden.


----------



## Biko (25. Nov. 2022)

samorai schrieb:


> Man sollte genau sehen können, wenn die Seerosen geschnitten werden.


Stimmt! Ich sehe definitiv mehr von den Koi, wenn die Seerosen weg sind


----------



## Biko (26. Nov. 2022)

Wie heißt es so schön: Still und starr ruht der See 
 
Ein schönes erstes Advent Wochenende euch allen!

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 26. Nov. 2022

PS: ach ja, den Fischen geht’s auch sehr gut!
Dazu braucht es aber einen anderen Betrachtungswinkel…


----------



## PeBo (26. Nov. 2022)

Biko schrieb:


> Still und starr ruht der See


Zugefroren sieht dein „See“ gar nicht aus   

Gruß Peter


----------



## Biko (26. Nov. 2022)

PeBo schrieb:


> Zugefroren sieht dein „See“ gar nicht aus
> 
> Gruß Peter


Das nennt sich lyrische Freiheit


----------



## Biko (4. Dez. 2022)

Grau in Grau, oder besser "Fifty shades of grey" trifft die Farbgebung hier am Teich derzeit wohl am besten. Seit einer Woche beständiger Nebel und ein dauerhaft  kühler Wind sind nicht besonders einladend.
Der Teich ist nun endlich in der Winterruhe angekommen und hat 6°C erreicht. Die Fische stehen meist ruhig, manche Koi legen sich zwischendurch sogar schon ab. Auch der große __ Sterlet ist im Zeitlupentempo unterwegs und "stört" keineswegs die Ruhe der anderen.
 

Der Schnee der letzten Woche ist längst geschmolzen und die Lufttemperatur hat sich knapp über Frost eingestellt. Durch den Nebel erwärmt sie sich auch tagsüber kaum. Andererseits sorgt der Nebel auch dafür, dass es Nächst nicht zu stark abkühlt - deshalb nur selten bis nie Nachtfrost.
 

Die grüne Linie ist wieder für meine __ Schildkröten und zeigt die Temperatur im Mulchgraben, in dem sie den Winter verbringen. Die Temperatursonde ist dort eingegraben. Dort hat es ganzjährig fast die selben Temperaturen wie im Teich.

Euch allen einen schönen zweiten Adventsonntag!

Hans-Christian


----------



## Biko (12. Dez. 2022)

Jetzt ist er da, der Winter.
Im Teich hat es noch 5°C. An der Oberfläche ebenso wie in 1,5m Tiefe. 
Heuer halte ich den Tiefbereich vollkommen strömungsfrei. Nachdem die Tiefzone bei mir ja wie ein Kubus gemauert ist, ist das leicht zu bewerkstelligen. Bin gespannt, ob sich dann eine Temperaturschichtung ergeben wird. Nachdem sich diese inverse Temperaturschichtung (4°C am Teichgrund) aber erst ergeben kann, wenn der Teich an die 4°C-Grenze (und darunter) kommt, muss ich noch ein wenig warten, um das Ergebnis zu sehen. In den vergangenen Jahren konnte ich niemals eine solche Schichtung nachweislich messen.


----------



## PeBo (12. Dez. 2022)

Biko schrieb:


> Nachdem sich diese inverse Temperaturschichtung (4°C am Teichgrund) aber erst ergeben kann, wenn der Teich an die 4°C-Grenze (und darunter) kommt, muss ich noch ein wenig warten, um das Ergebnis zu sehen.


Hallo Hans-Christian, eine Temperaturschichtung ergibt sich auch bei Wassertemperaturen >4°C, denn Wasser in gefrorenem Zustand ist bekanntlich noch bedeutend leichter als warmes Wasser.

Bei mir habe ich zur Zeit eine Wassertemperatur von rund 5°C in einem Meter Tiefe bei zugefrorener Teichoberfläche.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Biko (12. Dez. 2022)

PeBo schrieb:


> Hallo Hans-Christian, eine Temperaturschichtung ergibt sich auch bei Wassertemperaturen >4°C, denn Wasser in gefrorenem Zustand ist bekanntlich noch bedeutend leichter als warmes Wasser.



Hallo Peter, aber nach Adam Riese sollte Wasser, das gefroren ist, irgendwann mal deutlich unter 4°C abgekühlt sein.  Also, wenn du eine Eisschicht am Teich hast, hat eine gewisse Menge Wasser in deinem Teich den Gefrierpunkt erreicht und war/ist somit <4°C.
Aber natürlich gibt es immer eine Temperaturschichtung im stehenden Gewässern. Warm oben, kühl (eben bis 4°C) unten. Im Sommer mit Sprungschicht.
Wasser hat rund um 4°C die größte Dichte und somit das größte Gewicht.

Ich habe mich aber in meinem Thread auf die Inverse Schichtung bezogen, also unten am wärmsten (4°C) und nach oben hin kühler (<4°C bis hin zu Eis). Von dieser Schichtung sprechen wir ja immer, wenn wir vom Überwintern der Fische am Teichgrund reden. Und diese inverse Schichtung gibt es , wenn der Teich im Winter komplett auf/unter 4°C abkühlt.

Beste Grüße!
Hans-Christian

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 12. Dez. 2022

PS: deswegen bin ich immer etwas verwundert, wenn ich lese, dass es in einem Teich zb. 7°C unten und 4°C oben hätte...


----------



## troll20 (12. Dez. 2022)

Biko schrieb:


> PS: deswegen bin ich immer etwas verwundert, wenn ich lese, dass es in einem Teich zb. 7°C unten und 4°C oben hätte...


Solch eine Schichtung hab ich im Teich auch. Oben A...kalt, also irgendwas unter 0° an der Luft. Dann für ca 1,5m 7° im Wasser. Danach wird es immer wärmer wenn man durch meine Höhle in Richtung Erdkern wandert. 


Wo ist eigentlich meine Teetasse? Welcher Elefant hat die schon wieder kaputt gemacht


----------



## Biko (12. Dez. 2022)

René, du bringst mich da auf eine Idee! Ich mache einfach eine Erdkernbohrung und verlagere mein Amazonas-Aquarium im Winter nach draußen


----------



## Digicat (12. Dez. 2022)

Biko schrieb:


> PS: deswegen bin ich immer etwas verwundert, wenn ich lese, dass es in einem Teich zb. 7°C unten und 4°C oben hätte...


Servus Hans-Christian
Was soll ich tun ... es ist wie es ist. Vielleicht erzeugt die Oxitation (Verrottung) Wärme und die liegt dann solange am Grund bis die 4°-Schicht den Grund erreicht hat. Das geht halt nicht von Heute auf Morgen sondern wird schon einige Zeit brauchen. 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## PeBo (12. Dez. 2022)

Biko schrieb:


> PS: deswegen bin ich immer etwas verwundert, wenn ich lese, dass es in einem Teich zb. 7°C unten und 4°C oben hätte...


Hallo Hans-Christian, da hast du mich vermutlich verwechselt, ich habe nur einen Sensor im Teich und messe nur in einem Meter unter der Wasseroberfläche. An der Oberfläche messe ich gar nicht, habe aber zur Zeit eine geschlossene Eisdecke.

Aber selbst in dieser geringen Tiefe von einem Meter bleibt die Temperatur im Winter auf minimal 3-4 Grad hängen. Das ist schon sehr beruhigend.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Biko (12. Dez. 2022)

Helmut und Peter, das war gar nicht konkret auf euch bezogen.  


PeBo schrieb:


> habe aber zur Zeit eine geschlossene Eisdecke.


Eine Eisdecke ist die optimale Isolierung für den Teich. Damit gibt er keine Wärme mehr an die Luft ab und kühlt nicht weiter aus.
Das ist definitiv einer der Vorteile, wenn man wie du die Technik im Winter deaktiviert. 


Digicat schrieb:


> Was soll ich tun ... es ist wie es ist.


Physikalisch ist mir so etwas unerklärlich, aber vielleicht ist es tatsächlich eine Art Übergangsphase, in der die Temperaturen sich willkürlich einstellen. Oder eines deiner Thermometer flunkert  

Liebe Grüße
Hans-Christian


----------



## Geisy (13. Dez. 2022)

Nehmen wir an dein Teich hat noch 10Grad und nun kommt eine eiskalte Nacht. Wie du schreibst gibt dein Teich an der Oberfläche Wärme an die Luft ab.

Ich vermute das er dann oben kälter ist als unten. Da die Fische sich die Wärme suchen tauchen die mit ab.
Im Frühjahr wenn es warm wird ist es andersrum und die Fische kommen hoch.


----------



## Biko (13. Dez. 2022)

Geisy schrieb:


> Nehmen wir an dein Teich hat noch 10Grad und nun kommt eine eiskalte Nacht. Wie du schreibst gibt dein Teich an der Oberfläche Wärme an die Luft ab.
> 
> Ich vermute das er dann oben kälter ist als unten. Da die Fische sich die Wärme suchen tauchen die mit ab.
> Im Frühjahr wenn es warm wird ist es andersrum und die Fische kommen hoch.


Das klingt vielleicht in der Theorie gut, aber ich kann das anhand von Messreihen, die ich seit 2 Jahren dauerhaft durchführe, - zumindest für meinen Teich - widerlegen.
Ich messe mit kontrollierten Temperaturfühlern an zwei Stellen: Direkt am Skimmerablauf (also Oberfläche) und in 1,5m Tiefe. Im Sommer werden so tatsächlich die obersten 2-3cm Wasser gemessen, im Winter (wenn der Skimmerring weg ist) 15cm unter der Wasseroberfläche. Im Sommer in der brütenden Mittagshitze gehen zu keiner Zeit diese beiden Messwerte mehr als 1,5°C auseinander. Im Winter bei zweistelligen Minusgraden gehen sie maximal 0,5°C auseinander.

Um genau dein Beispiel zu dokumentieren:
Mein Teich hatte Gestern noch 5°C. Nun kam eine sehr kalte Frostnacht mit -10°C. Da der Teich noch so warm war, ist er nur an sehr wenigen Stellen am Rand zugefroren. (siehe Bilder) Strömung gibt es aktuell keine mehr. Der Filterrücklauf geht in einen abgegrenzten und beruhigten Teil. Abgesaugt wird nur noch über den Skimmer in 15cm Tiefe mit maximal reduzierter Pumpleistung.
Während der Nacht mit -10°C ist der Teich nun auf 3,6°C abgekühlt. Ganz genau betrachtet hat es in 15cm Tiefe 3,5°C und in 150cm Tiefe 3,6°C (siehe Diagramm).
Meine Schlussfolgerung: Eine starke Abkühlung / Erwärmung durch die Atmosphäre geschieht nur in wenigen obersten Zentimetern  der Teiches. Bereits in 15cm Wassertiefe ist diese Veränderung nicht mehr nachweisbar.
In jedem Fall sind 2-10cm keine "Schicht", die große genug wäre, als dass sich große Koi darin bewegen könnten. Dass sie die absolute Oberfläche meiden, ist jedoch klar.

 - Hans-Christian


----------



## Geisy (13. Dez. 2022)

Geisy schrieb:


> Ich vermute das er dann oben kälter ist als unten


Du hast nichts widerlegt sondern meine Aussage bestätigt.
Auch bei dir ist es oben 0,1Grad kälter als unten.

Bei mir sind es aktuell 0,2 Grad unten mehr.
In geschützten viel tieferen Senken kann ich mir auch mehr unterschied vorstellen.


----------



## Biko (13. Dez. 2022)

@Geisy , dann sind wir uns ja eh einig! 
 
Wenn der Teich insgesamt auf 4°C oder niedriger abkühlt, kann sich eine inverse Temperaturschichtung einstellen. Dann ist es oben kalt und unten warm. Eine "Schichtung" mit einem Temperaturunterschied von 0,1 bis 0,2°C halte ich für vernachlässigbar.


Viel wichtiger ist es, einen solch traumhaften Wintertag zu genießen!
  

Auch wenn die Fische im kalten Wasser schwimmen, die Schäfchen haben es kuschelig warm unter ihrer dicken Wolle:


----------



## lollo (13. Dez. 2022)

Biko schrieb:


> Oder eines deiner Thermometer flunkert


Ich denke auch, festgefroren.


----------



## Biko (13. Dez. 2022)

Die __ Brunnenkresse trotzt den eisigen Temperaturen und bietet den Koi ein wenig Schutz unter ihren Blättern und Wasserwurzeln. 
 
Am Ufer ist sie von Schnee bedeckt und im Freiwasser hat sich oberhalb der Blätter eine feine Eisschicht gebildet. 
Sie wächst auch im Winter weiter.


----------



## Biko (14. Dez. 2022)

Bei meiner Konstruktion für die Brunnenwasser Zufuhr im Winter habe ich einen Denkfehler gemacht! Das 13°C warme Brunnenwasser soll ja helfen, den Teich im Winter nicht zu stark auskühlen zu lassen. Deshalb läuft - theoretisch - alle 4 Stunden für kurze Zeit Brunnenwasser in den Teich. Der Brunnenzapfhahn ist mittels Rohrbegleitheizung sicher frostfrei. Der Zulaufschlauch ist vom dort aus mit stetigem Gefälle zum Teich verlegt, sollte also nach Gebrauch von alleine leer laufen und somit nicht zufrieren. 
ABER: Ich habe das Schlauchende direkt in den Skimmer geführt, somit liegt es unter Wasser. Dadurch kann aber keine Luft in den Schlauch, nachdem die Pumpe wieder abschaltet. Somit blieb Wasser im Schlauch stehen, und diese ist natürlich in der Nacht auf Dienstag eingefroren.
Jetzt hat meine tolle Konstruktion, die eigentlich genau für diese kalten Tage gedacht war, nicht funktioniert und der Teich ist auf knapp über 3° abgekühlt.
Heute habe ich den Schlauch mit dem Heißluftföhn wieder aufgetaut und so verlegt, dass das Schlauchende mit einem Rohrwinkel knapp über der Wasseroberfläche senkrecht nach unten in den Skimmer läuft. Somit läuft der Schlauch wieder komplett leer, nachdem sich die automatische Wasserzufuhr wieder abgeschalten hat. Jetzt kann nichts mehr einfrieren.  ... hoffentlich!


----------



## DbSam (14. Dez. 2022)

Hallo Hans-Christian,

der Auslauf über Wasser, das ist schon der erste richtige Schritt. 
Der zweite hilfreiche und wichtige Schritt wäre der Einbau eines Rohrbelüfters, damit der Schlauch auch mit Sicherheit schnell und vollständig leer laufen kann.

Es gibt vielfältige Varianten von Rohrbelüftungen.
Je nach Deiner Konstruktion könnte vermutlich ein solcher den gewünschten Zweck erfüllen. 
Für andere Ausführungen einfach mal nach "Rohrbelüfter" suchen ...


VG Carsten


----------



## Biko (14. Dez. 2022)

DbSam schrieb:


> Der zweite hilfreiche und wichtige Schritt wäre der Einbau eines Rohrbelüfters,


Carsten, du bist mein Held! Danke für den Tipp! Ich habe so etwas nur in der Ausführung für Sprinkleranlagen gekannt und das hätte nicht gepasst. Aber mal ehrlich, wer sucht unter der Bezeichnung "Rohrentlüfter" 
Habe das Dingens gerade bestellt und werde es gleich morgen einbauen.

Liebe Grüße,
Hans-Christian


----------



## DbSam (14. Dez. 2022)

Bitte, gern ...  

Aber:


Biko schrieb:


> "Rohrentlüfter"



... die gibt es auch und die werden dann aber zumeist als "Schnellentlüfter" vermarktet.
Diese würden aber in diesem Fall nicht den gewünschten Zweck erzielen. 


VG Carsten


----------



## troll20 (14. Dez. 2022)

Ein kleines Loch in den Schlauch zum Skimmer gebohrt, hätte es auch getan


----------



## Geisy (14. Dez. 2022)

Das Entwässerungsventil von Gardena ist doch genau dafür gemacht. 
Die Leitung läuft leer wenn sie Drucklos ist.
Hab im Garten auch gerade zwei davon verbaut.


----------



## Biko (14. Dez. 2022)

troll20 schrieb:


> Ein kleines Loch in den Schlauch zum Skimmer gebohrt, hätte es auch getan


Dort kommt dann aber auch Wasser raus, wenn der Schlauch unter Druck steht  



Geisy schrieb:


> Das Entwässerungsventil von Gardena ist doch genau dafür gemacht.


Das habe ich auch bei meiner Sprinkleranlage. Aber das passt nicht für die beschriebene Aufgabe, da man dafür eine zusätzliche freie Schraubverbindung braucht. Würde also bestenfalls in Kombination mit einem T-Stück funktionierten.


----------



## troll20 (14. Dez. 2022)

Biko schrieb:


> kommt dann aber auch Wasser raus, wenn der Schlauch unter Druck steht


Das macht doch nichts wenn da einige Tropfen Wasser in den Teich tropfen. Läuft ja eh in den Teich.
Stell es dir vor wie ein Entlüftung T- Stück beim LH.


----------



## Biko (14. Dez. 2022)

Der Schlauch kommt ja von außerhalb des Teichs. Dann habe ich dort entweder Überschwemmung oder bei Minusgraden Eisriesenwelt.
Schau mal da: Beitrag im Thema 'Teich am Hang: Fauna und Flora'
Da ist ein Foto von der Situation.

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 14. Dez. 2022


Ok, der Link funktioniert nicht, deshalb als Zitat:


Biko schrieb:


> Der Brunnen ist winterfit und versorgt den Teich täglich 4 mal für 15 Minuten mit 13 Grad „warmem“ Wasser. Dazu wird die Brunnenpumpe über eine Smart-Steckdose gesteuert.


----------



## Biko (15. Dez. 2022)

Die regelmäßige Brunnenwasserflutung im Teich funktioniert nun wieder einwandfrei und zeigt auch schon wieder ihre Wirkung - der Trend ist eindeutig:
 (Die Zacken zeigen jeweils die Brunnenwassereinspeisung, der ganz große Zacken war ein Test/Ausreißer)
Und was man auch erkennt, ist die langsam beginnende inverse Schichtung, da der Teich gesamt unter 4°C hat. (grün oben, blau unten - immerhin 0,5°C Unterschied)

Heute kommt noch die Rohrbelüftung, die mir @DbSam Carsten empfohlen hat und dann passt alles wunderbar!


----------



## Biko (15. Dez. 2022)

Hier nochmal auf den Punkt gebracht, wie sich täglich ca. 1.800l Brunnenwasser mit 13°C auf einen Teich mit 30.000l und einer Wassertemperatur von unter 3°C bei Dauerfrost auswirken:
 
Von 2,7°C auf 3,7°C in 48 Stunden. Also ein Plus von 1°C. Das entspricht einer Heizleistung von 30KWh (ohne Verluste gerechnet - tatsächlich vermutlich wesentlich mehr). Der Aufwand dafür sind 6 x 15 Minuten eine Brunnenpumpe mit 1000W, also 1,5KWh pro Tag. 

Der Teich ist nicht abgedeckt und der Filter läuft mit 7.000l/h, jedoch ohne Strömung.

Das abfließende Wasser füllt zuerst die Trog-Tränke meiner Schafe, die dadurch absolut frostsicher ist, und versickert danach wieder am Eigengrund und geht somit wieder in den regionalen Bodenwasserkreislauf zurück.

Beste Grüße!
Hans-Christian


----------



## Biko (17. Dez. 2022)

Nur  manchmal kommen die Koi in den oberen Bereich des Teichs, wenn das Brunnenwasser zuläuft und schauen, ob es vielleicht etwas zu futtern gibt. Danach ziehen sie wieder hinunter in den tieferen Bereich.
 
Am linken Bildrand kann man den Zulauf erkennen. 

Der Schlauchentlüfter ist auch schon angekommen, aber mit den Anschlüssen M28 und ¾ Zoll jeweils Außengewinde hadere ich noch ein wenig. Finde keinen passenden Adapter, um das Ding mit M28 an den ¾ Zoll Abschluss des Brunnen zu montieren.


----------



## trampelkraut (17. Dez. 2022)

Der Be-Entlüfter den du oben zeigst ist zum Austausch in ein 1/2" Auslaufventil mit integriertem Be und Entlüfter vorgesehen. Dort passt auch M28 rein. An einem normale Wasserhahn mit 3/4" Schlauchanschluß - Gewinde passt der nicht.






						Auslaufventil 1/2'' mit Belüfter & Rückflussverhinderer
					

Auslaufventil 1/2" - poliert verchromt, mit Durchlaufbelüfter, Rückflußverhinderer und Schlauchverschraubung 3/4" - Knebeloberteil - DVGW-zugelassen




					www.heima24.de


----------



## Biko (17. Dez. 2022)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Der Be-Entlüfter den du oben zeigst ist zum Austausch in ein 1/2" Auslaufventil mit integriertem Be und Entlüfter vorgesehen. Dort passt auch M28 rein. An einem normale Wasserhahn mit 3/4" Schlauchanschluß - Gewinde passt der nicht.


 Laut Beschreibung sollte er schon passen. Hier das Foto von der originalen Verpackung:
 
Also eigentlich das selbe wie dein Vorschlag. 

Nur hat eben mein Wasserhahn am Brunnen ein grobes Außengewinde (wie jeder Gartenwssserhahn) und dieses Teil feines Außengewinde. Also passen erstens  außen auf außen und zweitens die Gewinddfeinheit nicht zusammen. 

Wenn ich es richtig erkenne, hätte ich bei deinem Vorschlag das selbe Problem. 
Oder habe ich da einen Denkfehler?


----------



## trampelkraut (18. Dez. 2022)

Biko schrieb:


> Laut Beschreibung sollte er schon passen. Hier das Foto von der originalen Verpackung:
> Anhang anzeigen 266333
> Also eigentlich das selbe wie dein Vorschlag.
> 
> ...


Wenn du dir den Wasserhahn links auf der Verpackung anschaust, siehst du wie der Be-Entlüfter eingeschraubt ist. Der hat ein M 28 Innengewinde. Dein Wasserhahn hat  ein 3/4" Außengewinde, das passt also nicht zusammen.

Die schnellste und billigste Lösung wäre du kaufst dir gleich einen Wasserhahn mit Be-Enlüfter. den bekommst du im Baumarkt für max. 15.-€


----------



## Biko (18. Dez. 2022)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Die schnellste und billigste Lösung wäre du kaufst dir gleich einen Wasserhahn mit Be-Enlüfter. den bekommst du im Baumarkt für max. 15.-€


Das wird vermutlich die beste Lösung sein.   

Allerdings hat schon alleine das heben des Schlauchende über die Wasseroberfläche eine deutlich Verbesserung gebracht. Heute hatte es wieder -8°C und der Schlauch ist nicht mehr eingefroren, wie es zuletzt der Fall war (erkennbar an den weiterhin aktiven Zacken, die die Brunnenwasserzufuhr kennzeichnen):
 

Werde beobachten, ob es nun noch weitere Maßnahmen braucht. 

Der Teich ist wieder geringfügig von 3,7 auf 3,3°C abgekühlt. Im Filter blubbert das Helix vor sich hin und am Filterausgang hängen die Eiszapfen


----------



## Biko (20. Dez. 2022)

Biko schrieb:


> Finde keinen passenden Adapter, um das Ding mit M28 an den ¾ Zoll Abschluss des Brunnen zu montieren.



Das Thema Rohrbelüfter habe ich jetzt endgültig ad Acta gelegt. Habe mich beim Installateur erkundigt und der hat mir in der Beschreibung gezeigt, dass diese Dinger selbst bei ¾ Zoll für max 12 Liter pro Minute Durchfluss ausgelegt sind. Das reicht für Waschmaschinen oder ähnliches, aber bei mir kommt von der Brunnenpumpe weit mehr als das Doppelte geliefert und das müsste dann durch dieses Nadelöhr durch. 
Seitdem ich das Schlauchende über der Wasseroberfläche habe, läuft das Wasser recht gut aus dem 1 Zoll Schlauch, nachdem die Pumpe abschaltet. Während der letzten Frostnächte ist nichts mehr eingefroren


----------



## DbSam (21. Dez. 2022)

Ja, so ist das mit den Tipps aus dem Internet ...
Schwierig alles ...


Hallo Hans-Christian,

vorab:
Wenn es bei Deiner 'Gesamtkonstruktion' zum Leerlaufen des Schlauches ausreicht, wenn nur das Schlauchende nicht mehr im Wasser ist, dann hast Du Glück und es sollte passen.


Zum Thema:
Der von mir verlinkte Rohrbelüfter diente als Beispiel, denn ich kenne die Details Deiner Konstruktion nicht.
Ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass man mit diesem Wissen das passende Teil suchen kann. Vielleicht könnte dieser oder dieser bei Dir passen. (Im Shop vom zweiten Link findet man auch den vom ersten.)


... und weiter mit dem Thema Durchfluss:
Wird auch alles unterschiedlich sein ...
Ob das bei 3/4 Zoll auch nur 12 l/min sind, das möchte ich jetzt nicht beurteilen. Viel wichtiger finde ich, dass ein sicheres Leerlaufen ermöglicht werden muss.

Die zufließende Menge kann man im Winter für den angedachten Einsatzzweck aber auch einfach über die Zeit regeln.
Der Rohrbelüfter wird somit als Winterutensilie eingestuft und dann dementsprechend ab- oder aufgeschraubt.



VG Carsten


----------



## Biko (21. Dez. 2022)

DbSam schrieb:


> Wenn es bei Deiner 'Gesamtkonstruktion' zum Leerlaufen des Schlauches ausreicht, wenn nur das Schlauchende nicht mehr im Wasser ist, dann hast Du Glück und es sollte passen.


Hallo Carsten, so sieht es zumindest im Moment aus 

Mir war schon klar, dass das Gewinde nicht auf den Anschluss passt, bin aber davon ausgegangen, dass es ein Leichtes wäre, mit einer Muffe das Ganze passend zu machen. Habe aber dann mitbekommen, dass es tatsächlich keine Muffen Kombination gibt, die von einem metrischen 28 Gewinde auf ein zölliges Dreiviertelgewinde umstecken kann.  Dazu bedarf es dreier zwischen Stecker!  Aber das ist eine grundsätzliche Erfahrung, die ich machen musste: im Installationsbereich passen Anschlüsse niemals aufeinander.
Ich bin dir trotzdem dankbar für deinen Tipp, denn er wäre prinzipiell eine wirklich gute Idee gewesen! In meinem konkreten Fall scheiterte es eben an der praktischen Umsetzung.
Beste Grüße und eine schöne Vorweihnachtszeit,
Hans-Christian


----------



## Biko (28. Dez. 2022)

Die __ Brunnenkresse hat auch die Periode mit zweistelligen Minusgraden unbehelligt überstanden und wächst munter weiter.
 
Sie bildet eine gute Isolierung gegen die kalten Winde und bietet den Fischen guten Schutz.
 

Der Teich pendelt rund um 6 Grad Wassertemperatur und die Fische lassen sich gerne ein wenig füttern.  

Beste Grüße!
Hans-Christian


----------



## Biko (7. Jan. 2023)

Als ob es schon Frühling wäre! Im Teich steigt die Temperatur stetig an, die Fische betteln um Futter und die __ Frösche quaken. 
 

Ach ja, das Datum: 7 Jänner Heilig drei Königtag 2023


----------



## Knipser (7. Jan. 2023)

Biko schrieb:


> Als ob es schon Frühling wäre! Im Teich steigt die Temperatur stetig an, die Fische betteln um Futter und die __ Frösche quaken.
> Anhang anzeigen 266646
> 
> Ach ja, das Datum: 7 Jänner Heilig drei Königtag 2023


Heilige 3 Könige, war der nicht gestern am 6.? Willi


----------



## Biko (7. Jan. 2023)

Knipser schrieb:


> Heilige 3 Könige, war der nicht gestern am 6.? Willi


Richtig! Hab’s verwechselt, weil heute die Sternsinger da waren.


----------

